
Ask HN: Which time saving non-software products do you use? - temporaryacc62
Which time saving, life changing or premium products have you found very useful? It doesn&#x27;t have to be software related.<p>For me it&#x27;s something as simple as labelled socks. I like dark colored socks but finding pairs after doing laundry was painful. Ever since finding them I&#x27;ve completely switched to using socks labelled with days of week.
======
ljoshua
Silly, but putting up a no-fog mirror in the shower for shaving has been
amazing for me. I used to shave after the shower, but now I can take care of
it while still in the shower which means it takes less time and there's less
cleanup (plus I can stay warm in the shower too!). Not a huge time savings,
but definitely asked myself why I hadn't done so sooner.

